# Exterior Project



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

This HO was interesting. I usually always do the body in a flat and the trim in a semi/satin. She wanted everything flat. 

That said we stripped just about every inch of this house, from what i gathered it was only painted once since its construct in the mid 80's. Went to powerwash it and everything was failing..the amount of mildew on this was phenomenal. i wish i had before the wash pics but i dont.



































Finished paint job, 1 year after completion

http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o530/surfguru1/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

What a beautiful transformation. What products did you use?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice work..


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice job! With the mildew issue, the HO still wanted flat?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NACE said:


> What a beautiful transformation. What products did you use?


NACE thank you! 

For the Primer Coat i used Muralo X200 slow dry oil. love this product, seems to sink in better than the sherwin or ben moore variants.

All of our Caulking is done with GE Groov Caulk

Finish Coats: Sherwin Williams Duration w/ moldicide added to the paint.

We spray and backbrush the body, brush all the trim.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Nice job! With the mildew issue, the HO still wanted flat?


Surprisingly yes, i think the mildew issue was more just the accumulation of 15 years no maintenance to the exterior. I use a mold-resistant additive with the paint, it is supposed to help prevent mold growth but only time will tell. They wanted flat for the look..awesome people really down to earth. didnt want the house to appear too flashy.


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Must be rewarding to do it the right way after a lack of maintenance. Good work.


----------

